# stonei X armeniacum



## Grandma M (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a (stonei X armeniacum) and I can't find any info on this. Does anyone have any pictures, or have you ever heard of it. Possibly it could be labeled wrong. I also have a stonei X adductum. Any info on that one?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2007)

check on eBay.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's one from the grex we made:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting cross.


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob

Mine is just a seedling. How long do I have to wait for it to become mature enough to bloom?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey? I have one of those!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 13, 2007)

How long to bloom is tough without seeing the plant and knowing how its growing. What I can tell you that they haven't been speed demons but have bloomed on mostly a growth and a start plants.


----------

